# VServer Java



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (9. Sep 2009)

Tag Zusammen,

hab mir jetzt mal n VServer gemietet, der allerdings recht wenig Speicher hat (384 fest + 786 dynamisch).
Das Problem das ich jetzt hab ist dass dpkg / apt beim konfigurieren von Java abkackt, da er keine VM launchen kann.

Eigentlich sollte genug frei sein:


```
root@vs148229:/# free
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:        786432      54152     732280          0          0          0
-/+ buffers/cache:      54152     732280
Swap:            0          0          0
```

Aber er will nicht...


```
root@vs148229:/# dpkg --force-all --configure sun-java6-bin
Setting up sun-java6-bin (6-07-3~bpo40+1) ...
Could not create the Java virtual machine.
dpkg: error processing sun-java6-bin (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 sun-java6-bin
```

Weiß jemand rat?


----------



## nocturn (9. Sep 2009)

Ich habe auch ein paar jboss und tomcat auf meinem vserver laufen.
Ich hatte auch problemen bei der Java-Installation, aber als ich mir den link von der sun-seite kopiert habe konnte ich mit wget das installations-binary runterladen und installieren.

Wenn du zu wenig ram hast, kannst du auch den anbieter bitten dein ram hochzusetzen.


----------



## maki (9. Sep 2009)

Imho gehört das JDK mittlerweile so installiert:

```
sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Sep 2009)

na toll des will auch nicht...

erstmal repo geadded

```
### unstable #######
deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ unstable main non-free
```


```
root@vs148229:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  libc-dev-bin: Depends: libc6 (> 2.9) but 2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1 is to be installed
  locales: Depends: glibc-2.9-1
  openjdk-6-jdk: Depends: openjdk-6-jre (>= 6b16-1.6~pre2-1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
```

das apt-get -f install darauf...


```
root@vs148229:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# apt-get -f install
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Correcting dependencies... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  binutils libc-bin libc6 libc6-dev linux-libc-dev
Suggested packages:
  binutils-doc glibc-doc manpages-dev
Recommended packages:
  libc6-i686
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  linux-kernel-headers
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  libc-bin linux-libc-dev
The following packages will be upgraded:
  binutils libc6 libc6-dev
3 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 1 to remove and 290 not upgraded.
2 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 0B/13.3MB of archives.
After unpacking 3547kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Preconfiguring packages ...
dpkg: regarding .../libc-bin_2.9-26_i386.deb containing libc-bin:
 package uses Breaks; not supported in this dpkg
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin_2.9-26_i386.deb (--unpack):
 unsupported dependency problem - not installing libc-bin
(Reading database ... 29617 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace binutils 2.17-3 (using .../binutils_2.19.90.20090909-1_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement binutils ...
Preparing to replace libc6-dev 2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1 (using .../libc6-dev_2.9-26_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libc6-dev ...
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin_2.9-26_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
root@vs148229:/etc/apt/sources.list.d#
```

und das beste: apt macht spuckt jetzt immer fehler aus

Linux rulz \o/


so nachdem ich die quelle entfernt habe geht apt wieder.

Habs jetzt mit den ubuntu repos probiert, aber da gibts public key probleme


```
Hit http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Packages
Fetched 174kB in 0s (481kB/s)
Reading package lists... Done
W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Sep 2009)

so mit 


```
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main non-free
```

gings jetzt. Keine Ahnung wieso oder warum...


----------



## tuxedo (10. Sep 2009)

Benutzer immer und ausschließlich das Binary von der SUN-Seite und "installiere" nach /opt/jdk-xyz-blablub-foo-bar, parallel dazu einen Symlink namens /opt/java. Dann nur noch die JAVA_HOME und PATH Umgebungsvariable in /etc/profile anpassen und gut ist.

Hab zu viel schlechter Erfahrung mit den Versionen aus den Repos gemacht. So kann ich Repo-Unabhängig meine Version aktualisieren und muss dazu nur die binary runterladen, ausführen und dann einen Symlink umbiegen. Fertig.
Nachteile hatte ich bisher keine. Mit ANT und MAVEN mach ich's im übrigen genauso.

- Alex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Sep 2009)

verrätst du mir wie ich des ohne browser von der sun seite runterladen kann?

wget kann mit dem lustigen link nix anfangen

Kann mir noch jemand verraten wie ich mod_jk gescheid installiere, damit die tomcat apps auch unter port 80 erreichbar sind?


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2009)

Hatte noch keine Probleme mit dem OpenJDK aus den repos.
Probleme gab es mit dem Eclipse/Tomcat/etc. Versionen aus den Repos.


----------



## nocturn (10. Sep 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> verrätst du mir wie ich des ohne browser von der sun seite runterladen kann?
> 
> wget kann mit dem lustigen link nix anfangen
> 
> Kann mir noch jemand verraten wie ich mod_jk gescheid installiere, damit die tomcat apps auch unter port 80 erreichbar sind?




kopierst dir den download-link der Datei und schreibst den link hinter wget
Bei mir geht das reibungslos!!!


----------



## tuxedo (10. Sep 2009)

Bzgl. des Downloads gibts genug Möglichkeiten:

1) VNCServer installieren und dann nen grafischen Browser benutzen
2) nen Browser für die Console benutzen (links2 z.B.)
3) die Sache mit wget wie hier schon erwähnt
4) auf nem anderen Rechner unterladen und dann auf den Server hochladen. Stichwort: ftp/sftp/scp/winscp/http/mail/...


----------



## ice-breaker (10. Sep 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hatte noch keine Probleme mit dem OpenJDK aus den repos.



ist denn das OpenJDK aus den Repos das gleiche wie die Install von der Sun-Seite?
Weil wir hatten unter Ubuntu mal das OpenJDK aufgespielt was grausam langsam war, dass von Sun dagegen ne ganze Ecke schneller.


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2009)

ice-breaker, sicher dass du das OpenJDK (speziell IcedTea6) und nicht die GNU Variante oder ähnliches meinst?
Hab diese Erfahrung bisher nicht gemacht.


----------



## ice-breaker (10. Sep 2009)

Müsste ich nochmal nachfragen, was es war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Sep 2009)

wget konnte bei mir mit dem Link nix anfangen

http://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP...AEirRcTvuC_&FileName=/jdk-6u16-linux-i586.bin

aber naja hätts auch über ftp machen können. Aber läuft ja jetzt


----------



## Sanix (11. Sep 2009)

Ich würde auch nie mehr OpenJDK installieren sondern nur die von Sun. Hatte auch zuviele Probleme mit der offenen.


----------



## maki (11. Sep 2009)

Sanix hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde auch nie mehr OpenJDK installieren sondern nur die von Sun. Hatte auch zuviele Probleme mit der offenen.


Darf ich fragen was für Probleme das waren?

Bekomme langsam Angst


----------



## robertpic71 (14. Sep 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir noch jemand verraten wie ich mod_jk gescheid installiere, damit die tomcat apps auch unter port 80 erreichbar sind?



Bei den Standardpfaden sollte die Installation via apt-get das Modul richtig installieren. Bei sind die apachepfade durch die Kolab-installation etwas anders, hier meine Configs:

(Pfade anpassen)

*apache.conf / httpd.conf[ erweitern/b]


		Code:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


#***********module*******************
LoadModule jk_module  /kolab/libexec/apache/mod_jk.so

#
# Configure mod_jk
#

JkWorkersFile /etc/apache2/workers.properties
JkMountFile /etc/apache2/uriworkermap.properties
JkLogFile /usr/share/tomcat5.5/logs/mod_jk.log
JkLogLevel warn


workers.properties:


		Code:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


# Define ApacheJkLb,jkstatus which can be used in uriworkermap.properties. the ApacheJkLb is loadbalancing worker
#
worker.list= ApacheJkLb, jkstatus

# Set properties for worker1 (ajp13)
worker.worker1.type=ajp13
worker.worker1.host=localhost
worker.worker1.port=8009
worker.worker1.lbfactor=1
worker.worker1.connection_pool_timeout=600
worker.worker1.socket_keepalive=True
worker.worker1.socket_timeout=60

# Set "worker.WORKER_NAME.type=lb" will open JK's Load balancering function. In other words, JK becomes a load balancer.
worker.ApacheJkLb.type=lb
# Add those workers to the load balancer you  defind befor.
worker.ApacheJkLb.balance_workers=worker1,worker2,worker3
#  Set "worker.WORKER_NAME.type=status" to open a channel to Admin JK Connector.
.ApacheJkLbworker.jkstatus.type=status


uriworkermap.properties:


		Code:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


# General syntax for this file is:
# =[Worker name]

/jsp-examples/*=ApacheJkLb
/ZKTests/*=ApacheJkLb
/OdKatalog*=ApacheJkLb
/ZeroKode*=ApacheJkLb
/ZKDemo*=ApacheJkLb
/Tandembox*=ApacheJkLb
#/*.zul=ApacheJkLb
#/*.dsp=ApacheJkLb
#
# Except  /jkManager because we need a url to jkstatus
#

/jkManager=jkstatus


Also in den uriworkermap.properties biegst du die Pfade um z.B. http://deineDomain/Tandembox... -> Tomcat

Wenn nur den Tomcat brauchst, könntest du auch den Apachen weglassen und Tomcat auf Port 80 lauschen lassen.

Zum Speicherverbrauch: Mein Vserver hat 512MB fix + 512MB auf Abruf. Ich brauche meistens ca. 650-700 MB.
Allerdings brauchen der Spam- und Virenschutz fast 200MB und Tomcat hat 128MB zugewiesen. Der Webmailer frisst auch nocht etwas (php), wenn man große Anhänge verarbeitet auch schon mach 70 MB mehr.

Also, wenn sonst nicht allzuviel Dienste laufen, sollte sich das bei dir ausgehen.

/Robert*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (15. Sep 2009)

danke robertpic71,

musste die httpd.conf zwar leicht ändern, aber es klappt


----------



## damien (16. Sep 2009)

Reicht denn so ein vServer aus für eine Tomcat/JBoss Webanwendung + z.B. MySQL oder PostgreSQL DB ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (17. Sep 2009)

kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, kommt mit sicherheit auf deine Anwendung an. MySQL ist auch drauf,
aber bei ner größeren WebApp wirds eng mit speicher. Des blöde ist dass man auch kein swap hat...

Bei JBoss wirds dann schon sehr eng, den Tomcat hab ich im moment am laufen, aber auch nur ne mini grails app läuft. Teste am besten mal lokal oder unter ner VM auf dem eigenen rechner wie viel speicher es brauch. Ich hab den eh nur für mich privat und werd da nix sonderlich großes bauen.

aber sollten warscheinlich schon 512MB RAM fix sein


----------

